# Pērk / Pārdod / Maina >  gultni

## Kips

perku gultnus 4 gabalus prieks olimp 2 motoriem 608 dc-mc3e varbut der citi.

----------


## sasasa

Vai ta veikalā nav?
Ja tas 608 ir numurs tad:
http://www.egultni.lv/searchResult/?...category=&cat2=
tik laikam ka lētos ķīniešus nevajadzētu pirkt, bet tur diezgan liela izvēle un pārdevējs arī visai sakarīgs, gan jau ka pateiks kuri labāki.

----------

